# Amazing Never heard of this- Aerial Tree Sawing



## NeilYeag (Apr 20, 2017)

Not really "sawmilling" but I surely had never heard of this stuff. Lot of b..ls to fly around those power lines dangling that big saw thing:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 20, 2017)

I was sitting in a box stand deer hunting along a pipe line right-a-way, in East Texas, a few years back. Heard a chopper getting closer and closer and then started hearing wood being cut and chain saw noise. One of these guys showed up and it was quite fascinating to say the least. Oh the deer hunting pretty much was over with for that morning.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 21, 2017)

That's amazing! Out in East Texas I've seen the trucks that have these and trim the roadside trees, but that's nothing compared to this! Tony


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 21, 2017)

Isn't that the one used in the James Bond movie??


----------



## CWS (Apr 22, 2017)

In SEOhio we have those every summer around here trimming trees on the power lines. They are flown by crazy people, mostly ex military.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 22, 2017)

CWS said:


> In SEOhio we have those every summer around here trimming trees on the power lines. They are flown by crazy people, mostly ex military.



Seems most risky but highly technical flying is.


----------



## justallan (Apr 23, 2017)

CWS said:


> They are flown by crazy people, mostly ex military.



Although I've never seen one of these, I would surely agree on the crazy Vet part. A bunch of years ago I set chokers under BIG helicopters and can say for darned sure that you had better be on your game.

Funny story, when I was doing oil exploration I hitched a ride home once in the helicopter and we ran into a storm, so had to set down in Buffalo Wyoming for the night. Due to the temperature the thing wouldn't start in the morning, so we proceed to jump start it with an old pickup and a station wagon we barrowed. It fires up and the pilot says to jump in. Believe this for darned sure, it took some convincing to get me in that thing and I was plenty nervous for a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 23, 2017)

I had the same thing when we were setting air handlers on the roof a factory were I worked. The pilot says weight was close to his max lift weight, so he would have to get a run for it. He said when I get over the frame work I only have one chance to set it down. So he gets it off the ground about 20 feet and take off down the valley raising a little at time. After he reached the height he needed, he turned around and started back. Hit his mark every time. We set 4 units that day. He never broke a sweat, but the boss was a nervous weak,

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 23, 2017)

I started flying in 1966, at 14 years old. Ended up with a private, commercial and instructor ticket for fixed wing. I freaking hate rotaries! Scare the crap out of me, been on a few hops and and was like white knuckle sweat dripping the hole time. I guess it goes back that I am actually freaked out at heights. I can not look over a tall building, looking over a mountain cliff forget it, and even sometimes on a tall ladder I would get shaky knees. But flying fixed wing, I never ever had any issues. Turbulence, aerobatics, no problems. But don't put me on top of a house roof!

Interesting on this kid in the video, if you listen to the commentary, from what I understand the young man was a student of the guy that shot the video. I think he was only out of flight school a few years before and started doing this. God Bless!


----------

